# TT Mk3 Thefts



## mwarren (Jul 6, 2015)

I've ordered my Mk3, which is being delivered in 4 weeks. I know the car has Keyless Go and I'm worried about it being stolen. Can anyone give advice of decent steering locks (sacrilege I know!) or something to deter thieves ? I know car thieves use high tech equipment now to gain access and over ride the Anti Theft alarm and I don't want to be a statistic


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I think you're quite wright to be worried about keyless Go as it is one of the fastest growing car crimes at present and it's not only the premium brands that are affected either.
These people are as good as any

http://www.disklokuk.co.uk/

Also good idea to invest in an OBD port lock as well.

Oh good luck with your new car


----------



## mwarren (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks, will look into the OBD port lock especially


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's just over hyped, I would worry any more than someone kicking in your door and stealing the keys while you sleep...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Over hyped enough for it to be on Watchdog,full double page spread in the Sunday Times and an anouncement from the London Met to put out a general warning for motorists to vigilant in known hot spots :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can use the same process to clone any key with or without keyless - odb reprogram done.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep,finger print Id for the next step up In security and then you'd get your hand chopped off in your sleep


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> You can use the same process to clone any key with or without keyless - odb reprogram done.


Yes but with a proper key you still need the physical key to unlock the wheel lock and start the ignition.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Next to any Audi key will release the wheel lock or a hard pull to snap the lock - start is a short on two wires.
If they've gone to the trouble of getting in the car, the clone removes the immobiliser the rest is old school for them.


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

HOW CLOSE TO CAR DO THIEVES HAVE TO GET TO GET A COPY.CHEEERS


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They don't "copy", they just recode a blank to the car.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

melauditt said:


> HOW CLOSE TO CAR DO THIEVES HAVE TO GET TO GET A COPY.CHEEERS


No need to shout chap! :?


----------



## melauditt (Dec 12, 2014)

they must get near to car thou.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, it's nothing to do with proximity...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Next to any Audi key will release the wheel lock or a hard pull to snap the lock - start is a short on two wires.
> If they've gone to the trouble of getting in the car, the clone removes the immobiliser the rest is old school for them.


Yeah Tosh, you keep trying to convince yourself that the Advanced key system is as safe as real keys. Yoiu are still thinking "old school" yourself. Its not a question of just popping your head up under the dash to access and hot wire a car anymore. At the very least you have several items of trim to remove before your can get near.
Old steering locks would have given with a hard tug but modern systems are far stronger, don't allow rocking between lock positions and offer far more resistance.
I've only tried my key in my bros A3 and it didn't go anywhere near.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's 100% old school to Hotwire.
Once the key is cloned which is the SAME process regardless of keyless or not it very easy. 
Try YouTube lots of vids telling you how to fix the common failed steering lock problem on VWs. 
A cloned key will defeat the immobiliser.

I really don't see the issue, if they want to take, they can have it - that's what insurance is for.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'd recommend you get something like this
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... ID=EBAY-GB 
Ignore the instruction diagram saying oil pump they mean fuel pump

It will need a sim, usually £10/ month will get an unlimited text sim.

You then have early warning sms of door entry , ignition and have the ability to have an additional siren if you want but more importantly you can track the car, and also disable it pre or post theft.

Obviously it is intalled and hidden the element of it being unexpected and you getting a warning is what will give you a better chance of preventing a theft or even stopping your car after handing over the keys ( so long as you have your phone or access to a phone registered to control the device.ie partners phone)


----------

